# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  и меня зашифровали [email protected]

## ханка

Всем доброго дня! Вчера и я попалась. То же письмо от судебного пристава и все файлы (графические , эксел и ворд) получили дополнительно к имени [email protected] Соответственно не читаются. Пробовала восстанавливать папки, с фотками даже вроде стали читаться. Но как же все папки и файлы-то не пересмотреть. Прикрепляю скрипты (надеюсь всё верно) и ОЧЕНЬ жду помощи.virusinfo_syscheck.zipvirusinfo_syscure.ziphijackthis.log

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Вложение из письма сохранилось?

----------


## ханка

Да, сохранилось. Как бы лучше его выслать Вам?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Пытаюсь выложить сюда в виде архива, но не получается, красный кружочек с восклицательным знаком выходит напротив файла и не вставляется. Размер 1.08мб

----------


## olejah

Лучше запаковать в zip-архив с паролем, выложить на какой-нибудь файлообменник. А ссылку и пароль прислать *thyrex*'у личным сообщением.

----------


## ханка

отправила. Как смогла. Напишите, если не правильно сделала.

----------


## thyrex

Получил

- - - Добавлено - - -

Без оригинального дешифратора не обойтись

----------


## ханка

а где его взять-то? Совсем надежды похоже не осталось.

----------


## thyrex

> а где его взять-то?


У злоумышленника. Увы

----------

